Ask HN: Any updates on Boosted Board? My favorite YC company has gone MIA - chasebank
======
guiambros
They went belly-up last month, and most employees are gone. Seems they didn't
declare bankruptcy yet [1], which means customers with open orders or repairs
will have to wait until a new owner or liquidator is nominated.

Coincidentally, Sanjay just posted this note with more details [2].

[1] [https://www.theverge.com/2020/4/14/21175343/boosted-board-
sa...](https://www.theverge.com/2020/4/14/21175343/boosted-board-sale-
crowdsource-reddit-repairs-fix-manual)

[2]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22895877](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22895877)

